# Fluval 3.0 app update!!!



## stevewb (Nov 10, 2018)

Fluval finally figured it out and released a new update for their app yesterday. Just happened to stumble across it today since it automatically updated yesterday. Anywhere from 4-10 points on customization! I just wanted to let any other 3.0 users to know its up! I likely would’ve gone a while and never realized as I rarely open the app. Time to add a cool color before sunset!


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice! Did you lose your current programming when you updated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> Nice! Did you lose your current programming when you updated?



Maintained what I had set. *BUT*... Also will up upgrade the firmware on the device to version 1.03 (under the cloud icon). If you do that, then it does *NOT*. 

Not sure yet exactly what all changes beyond that. Looks like you can add a bunch more "time points" which are different settings for different times of the day. Up to 10 looks like?


----------



## stevewb (Nov 10, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> Nice! Did you lose your current programming when you updated?


Like @Mike A. said, kind of. So I’d take a screen shot of your schedule if you don’t have it memorized and want to keep it same/similar


----------



## evil8 (Aug 7, 2018)

I found the new smart app update this morning. I admit I was puzzled when I found it asking for a pass code. I had saved my settings as an export a long time ago so that was nice to just go back to them after the firmware update finished. It lets you set up to 10 time points across all spectrums and it has a sleep so that we can now use and set the "night" lights to turn off at bedtime. 

Instructions to upgrade - 




Instructions on using the app -


----------



## kest874 (Jun 27, 2018)

Wow finally, only took them a year or so... Anyone have some cool sunrise and sunset settings yet?


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Too bad they can't firmware a battery in there to keep track of the time :/


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Just updated. Sleep mode and Pro mode are huge improvements!


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

I really like the improvements on the light. I finally can do all that I want, as far as timing and color (or lack of color) selection.

The only change I would do is to have the time bar clickable instead of sliding. I do not like the way you adjust an already defined point. If they pull up a time window for entering a new point, why not do it also for editing an existing one. I guess sliding is fine and you can always delete and re-add but that is more than necessary. For that matter, I prefer the roller selector for time over sliders any day. I wish they would use a roller for each color selection. I find it hard to hit a specific percentage on my IPhone. I wonder if the controls were meant for a tablet or something. 

In the end, with a little effort, you can get 95% of exactly what you want which is damn good. 

Besides the sliders, I would wish they would get rid of all the different whites, the multiple bars and just give me 3 - red, green, blue or red, yellow, blue. I do not care what gymnastics they need to do to be able to dial in these three. I see no benefit to these 6 bars of colors. From a programming perspective, most colors are composed of 3 x 8 bit colors. I wonder if the LED also only has certain colors as well. Why deviate from the industry standard. The only reason I can see them doing it is to prevent a program on their light from being used by another light fixture. I guess this also prevents direct comparison. For example, you want a bright purple so you turn on all blue and all red on a Finnex and compare intensity. I am not sure I will understand why they gave us these choices. Maybe with so many all white LEDs, it was not possible. If that was related as to why, then why have pure, warm and cool white? Why isn't it just white with controls for red and blue? 

All in all, a fantastic light.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

It was a pleasant surprise. It's nice to be able to fully customize the light the way we want it.


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> Too bad they can't firmware a battery in there to keep track of the time :/


Just buy a $35-$45 UPS off Amazon. 260W for an LED light should handle plenty of backup time. Sure, they could have added a set of batteries but then you would want to be notified when the batteries are dying or dead. Next you will want email or text notifications on the battery status. 

In the end, it is a light!

Maybe on the Fluval Planted 4.0, you will get a small lithium battery backup.

The other side of the coin, build an arduino or Raspberry Pi that is connected to the same power that transmits the time and the settings on power up. This way, the arduino will power up with the light, maybe wait a minute so the light gets happy and then it Bluetooth into the light and sends the date and time and settings. No need for batteries!!!!


----------



## ohaple (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know! I am very happy with this update. Before the update it did almost everything I want, but now it does 100%. My previous problem was that I want complete darkness at night, high light for maybe 8 hours, and low light for the rest of the hours (to keep the algae in check but still be able to view the aquarium some. Now I don't have to choose.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Fly2High said:


> Just buy a $35-$45 UPS off Amazon. 260W for an LED light should handle plenty of backup time. Sure, they could have added a set of batteries but then you would want to be notified when the batteries are dying or dead. Next you will want email or text notifications on the battery status.
> 
> In the end, it is a light!
> 
> ...


I'm not buying 4-8 UPS for one specific light that doesn't quite do what I want I have way too many tanks for that :/ or I feel it would be a little ridiculous anyhow.


----------



## Fly2High (Dec 21, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> I'm not buying 4-8 UPS for one specific light that doesn't quite do what I want I have way too many tanks for that :/ or I feel it would be a little ridiculous anyhow.


buy one good one and run extension cords


----------

